
I can't read other people's code - s3arch
https://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/3x38dx/i_cant_read_other_peoples_code/
======
eterm
I used to struggle with this a lot. In fact I never got into open source
programming because I simply could not understand where to begin in
understanding foreign code bases.

I still struggle but it's easier than it used to be, this is just something
that comes with experience, and is the biggest 'tell' between junior and
senior developers.

------
cerberusss
Heh, how did you find that old post? Interesting nevertheless.

~~~
s3arch
I am right now at work, struggling to understand other peoples code. Simple
google search led me there.

